# Split-top Roubo Workbench build



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

I think I'm close enough to building my bench that I can start this thread. My plan is to follow Benchcrafted's Split-Top Roubo plan (mostly). My lumber is 10' but I'm thinking of sticking with 7' since my shop space is limited. I can go 8', my current bench is 8' but I think I'd like to reclaim some space... open for discussion.



The major difference will be I am planning to use a Rockler tail vise instead of the Benchcrafted wagon vise and my dogs will be round rather than square. The leg vise will either be from Bigwoodvise.com or lakeeriewoodworks.com 



For the top I purchased 113 board feet of 8/4 Hard Maple. The legs and the rest of the base will be made of 4/4 Ash which will need to be laminated up.



The Chop for the tail vise I think will be purchased later as a solid slab of something... not sure yet if I'll still with Hard Maple or make it an accent species and maybe do the center insert to match... Hmmm...


----------



## USNrider (Jul 26, 2013)

Looks like a nice build. Kinda wish I had the space for such a nice workbench.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

Can't wait to see more.


----------



## Bumpus (Aug 4, 2012)

I too have a small shop. I have a 'General' workbench for non-woodworking items and a mobile 6' X 3' wood working bench (not near as nice as what you are building). I've often thought that I'd wished I had a smaller bench...until I get into a project where I'm using all of my bench and glad I had it. I just finished a 7' wall hanging quilt rack for my daughter and could have used that extra 12"!

In my limited experience, if you have room for 6' or 7' then build it that long. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## Wema826 (Jul 22, 2012)

Subscribed to this one!


----------



## JJDiesel (Jul 1, 2013)

Looks like a good bench. I am inclined to go as large as possible. Tis better to have than have not.


----------



## bigcouger (Jan 4, 2012)

I'm Zoned in this thread looking forward to the progress :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

I'll be watching.....I am in the research phase of a bench project and I'm leaning towards a split-Roubo. Not sure if I will do the front vise yet as I will mainly be using power tools.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Those are good points... I think I'm going to have to go grab a beer and sit in the shop and think about it.

Also I spoke with my step dad who works in a machine shop, he is going to look into making me a leg vise screw / handle. He also says he has a CNC designer on 3rd shift who can make me a logo plate for the front vise chop! =)


----------



## JMartel (Nov 30, 2011)

Looks good. I am actually about to start building one myself out of 4/4 Red Oak. Mine will only be about 6' though as I have a small garage.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Ok, I cut a bunch of Ash to length to laminate to make the legs. They I put the jest of the boards into my bench hook to try flattening one face... No4, No 4 1/2, and No 7 used over 4 hours.... Still twisted  I am either going to buy a scrub blade from houck blades Monday or buy a Lie-Neilson s rub plane. The LN plane is only $60 more than what Houck is asking for just the blade.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

What's the issue with getting the boards flat? Are you getting 1 face flat, or is the first face the problem?


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

First face, it's flat front to back. But there is a slight twist in it


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

So if you lay a straight edge diagonally across the board, you should have 2 corners that look flush and 2 that show light (are low). 



















Mark your board with some pencil lines (grease pencils work nice, easier to see. Now plane diag across the high corners avoiding the low ones. You can do several passes just at each corner and then work the whole diag. 











Then a light pass or two over the entire face lengthwise and recheck. Might take a couple of times through, but you'll get it.










Hope this helps.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

It does help thank you. I was putting my straight edge diagonal across length, One way was flush all the way across, the other way the gaps are in the corners. So I was trying to work the center of the board to bring it down but that hasn't worked out. I will try your method tomorrow.


----------



## nbo10 (Jan 26, 2011)

I'll be watching.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Woooo!!!! Scrub Plane!



Success!!!!



Celebrate =)



One leg glued up.


----------



## BKBuilds (Jan 12, 2013)

Actually other purchases that were made were a Lee Valley Wonder Dog, Round dog set, 17" plane stop, these helped me keep support the pieces so I could plane them. My bench hook just wasn't working out.


----------

